# Weight loss challenge



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

I joined a Weight loss challenge. The people who sponsor it are Herbalife dealers, they tell you this up front and that they will do a 'commercial' for the products. They have samples of the products for you to try. It cost 29.00 to start with, 24 of that goes into a kitty, the other is used for their costs-copies, etc. The first week we were weighed and measured. Each week we weigh in and then there is a lesson on a different topic, it lasts 12 weeks. If you gain you pay 1.00 for each pound. At the end 50% of the $ goes to the person who lost the most weight percentage wise, 30% to the next and %20 to the 3rd. The money paid for gaining goes to the person who loses the most inches. You can miss one week, but after that you pay 5.00 which goes into the gained fund. I joined for the accountablility. I must say so far it hasn't worked. But I still have 10 weeks to go. Hoping I can get focused and do this for me. I thought if I posted here I would get myself going. Pam


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Wow...that sounds like fun! I hope you have great success with it.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Sounds like it's based a lot on TOPS, only ours is much cheaper. Several years ago Herbalife was in trouble for having a herb, don't remember the name of it that was causing medical problems.

With our TOPS program we have contest, and the biggest looser of the week gets all the dimes everyone pays each meeting. Then everyone who brings in a calorie chart for the past week, we have a drawing and the winner of the the calorie chart get a dollar. 

With TOPS you choose your own weight loss "diet" or "lifestyle", they do suggest the diebetic exchange program. But it's "your choice".

Good luck with the weight loss. It can be done. I've lost 68 lbs. so far and have 1 lb. to go to my goal weight. I'll find out tomorrow night if I've reached it or not.


----------



## Paulathome (Jan 16, 2009)

Sounds interesting. Motivation is the key concept that an individual needs to gain accuracy in solving difficult tasks. Weight loss is a difficult task which needs commitment from the individual to achieve the goals in all probability.
In a way "Herbalife dealer" motivate the people while indulging them in a sense of competition with innovative accounting methods.


_______________________

 Weight loss by herbs


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

> Sounds interesting. Motivation is the key concept that an individual needs to gain accuracy in solving difficult tasks. Weight loss is a difficult task which needs commitment from the individual to achieve the goals in all probability.
> In a way "Herbalife dealer" motivate the people while indulging them in a sense of competition with innovative accounting methods.


So how did you lose all your weight? I see on another thread you said you had none to lose. 

katlupe


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

PamB how is it going? Is it working for you? It sounds like it could be fun..


----------

